# Use Straight Talk SIM Card in Cricket Phone?



## ad hoc

A friend of mine gave me his Cricket LG-D321. Apparently, it ONLY supports Crickets SIMS (bastards). Is there any way to get around this by flashing, reinstalling Android, etc?


----------



## jsc1973

Cricket is on Sprint or AT&T's network, depending on what SIM you have. Most of them are AT&T these days since they now own Cricket. An AT&T Straight Talk SIM might work. I've used AT&T ST SIM's in phones before that were on other carriers but locked to AT&T's network.

If that doesn't work, you'd have to figure out how to hack it to a full unlock.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Cricket is on Sprint or AT&T's network, depending on what SIM you have. Most of them are AT&T these days since they now own Cricket. An AT&T Straight Talk SIM might work. I've used AT&T ST SIM's in phones before that were on other carriers but locked to AT&T's network.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you'd have to figure out how to hack it to a full unlock.


Thanks for responding. The guys at Wal-Mart told me it won't work, but I wouldn't be surprised if they dead wrong. Do you know of any resources on how to unlock the phone?


----------



## ad hoc

I just checked the compatibility page on Straight Talk's website and it says it will work. So unless the page is miserably inaccurate, the guys at Wal-Mart were either lying or flat out wrong.

Once I walk out of the store with the SIM it's non-refundable, so hopefully I'm good to go. What a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Thanks for responding. The guys at Wal-Mart told me it won't work, but I wouldn't be surprised if they dead wrong. Do you know of any resources on how to unlock the phone?


I know there are places that supposedly tell you how to do it online, but I've never attempted to unlock one.

I wouldn't trust anything a person at Wal-Mart tells you about technology. Even if they knew it would work, they wouldn't tell you, since they want you to buy one of their ridiculously overpriced Straight Talk-branded phones complete with craptastic Android 2.3 and 512 MB of RAM. My everyday phone is an AT&T branded Lumia 820 that runs just fine off an AT&T Straight Talk SIM, with everything fully enabled, but I'm sure Wal-Mart would have told me that wouldn't work, too.

You can buy an AT&T Straight Talk SIM directly from ST for just $6.99. I'd just give it a shot and see for myself.


----------



## ad hoc

I'll do that. Thanks so much for the help


----------

